# Olympics Eventing - Dressage Day One



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Red button tee'd up and ready, just stuffed myself with pizza, prosecco chilling (I'm celebrating a very good week at work) . . . what do we feel Britain's chances are for a team medal (of any colour)?

I'm almost 100% sure that Germany will win Gold - their team is so very strong - the Americans and the French are both ones to watch . . . I think Team GB has a fight on its hands for a medal.  Oh, and then there are the Kiwis - having both Tim and Jonelle Price on the team is a massive asset.  What happened to Lush was unfortunate and Jock must be gutted, but Tim and Jonelle will gee each other along - they are both phenomenal.

Anyone else?  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

. . . happy to share the prosecco .

P


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

Mmm my red button not giving me any options yet so hoping it will work.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Only 20 more minutes or so . . . rather excited (or is that the prosecco?) . . . anyone else here, or am I all on my tod?

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

I'm excited too! And thanks for the info about the red button, I was all lined up to watch it on the BBC website!
Got the road cycling on BBC1 on at the moment for the scenery!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 August 2016)

I going to switch on in a bit, any idea of team GBs times?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Red button info:

Virgin Media: 564
Sky:  475
BT:  603 (looks like Day 2 only, but worth a try)

HTH

P


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2016)

Here, hoping my puny tv will be able to get something... got really poop internet so no chance of watching online.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I'm excited too! And thanks for the info about the red button, I was all lined up to watch it on the BBC website!
Got the road cycling on BBC1 on at the moment for the scenery!
		
Click to expand...

Me too (road cycling) - what a stonkingly beautiful place!

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I going to switch on in a bit, any idea of team GBs times?
		
Click to expand...

They're on the main H&H page. Gemma's first to go, think it's 2.40 our time (assuming you're in the UK!)


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Me too (road cycling) - what a stonkingly beautiful place!

P
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing, isn't it? Though watching them cycling up those hills is making me feel tired!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			It's amazing, isn't it? Though watching them cycling up those hills is making me feel tired!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's the most challenging (Olympic) road race ever . . . they're really using the terrain.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

OK - Red Button on - here we go .

P


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 August 2016)

BBC2, red button now live


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

I'm so excited . . . bouncing like a little kid!  

LOADS of empty seats though, boo .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			BBC2, red button now live 

Click to expand...

Oh good - you're here too.  Miss your face Missus.  Hands over glass of prosecco.

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

There's what looks like water polo on the red button at the moment!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 August 2016)

Think I'll miss Gemma as of to get dog and people food, v bad planning on my part!


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

Phew, I've got it


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			There's what looks like water polo on the red button at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Red button info:

Virgin Media: 564
Sky: 475
BT: 603 (looks like Day 2 only, but worth a try)

HTH

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

First one's started! Still no equestrianism on my red button but I've got it on the website.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Is the heat getting to this very smart little horse - he looks behind the leg and rather lacklustre and stifled?

P


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2016)

can't seem to get anything if you don't have sky, virgin or BT. Freeview just has something in a swimming pool or the cycling. BoOOOOOOO


----------



## Lexi_ (6 August 2016)

Watching it via the iplayer app as my tv is broken. Ain't technology grand?!


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Think I'll miss Gemma as of to get dog and people food, v bad planning on my part!
		
Click to expand...

I hope dog and people are suitably grateful!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

The dressage definitely isn't on freeview red button which is a pain, though think xc is/hope it is!


----------



## Dowjones (6 August 2016)

Am on Sky in Ireland and red button not coming up. Any ideas?


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

Nothing on my red button, I ended up scrolling through tv stations and found it on 574 (Virgin)


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Watching it via the iplayer app as my tv is broken. Ain't technology grand?!
		
Click to expand...

   Been trying to get BT to install a phone line to my house since MARCH. Still got no broadband. I *knew* I'd never be able to watch the darn olympics.  Will have to go and sit in a field and watch on phone instead :lol:


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Loving this test from the Frenchman - horse very relaxed.

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

In case anyone hasn't found it, here's the link:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439126
Hope the x-country's on the red button!


----------



## JustKickOn (6 August 2016)

Surely equestrian is more popular than water polo?!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Can cope with dressage online as long as xc and final day are on tv, which I'd imagine it should be, bigger audience and all that. 

Dressage starting order is here https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-dressage-day-1


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

This Irish pony is very obedient and willing, but it's a little "tick tock" - Kali was the same (not the obedient and willing part, LOL).  I like it though - and can't wait to see it go XC.

P


----------



## gunnergundog (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			In case anyone hasn't found it, here's the link:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439126
Hope the x-country's on the red button!
		
Click to expand...

THANK YOU!  Having only Freeview I had been trying to find that and failed miserably.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Changes were nice!  Well done that man - and what a smashing horse.  I'd have him!

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I saw Simon Porloe at the Blenheim 8&9 year old class in 2009!


----------



## Doublethyme (6 August 2016)

It is on Freeview red button...you need to go to select sport or some such thing tab (first on left when i looked) and scroll down through all the sports they are currently showing and find it.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Doublethyme said:



			It is on Freeview red button...you need to go to select sport or some such thing tab (first on left when i looked) and scroll down through all the sports they are currently showing and find it.
		
Click to expand...

I get the option of bbc1 or bbc 4, despite having six red button channels on my tv...


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Not enough Medium or Extended shown . . . I'd call this workmanlike if the horse wasn't an elegant TB type.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Two more until Gemma?

P


----------



## hobo (6 August 2016)

No availability here as only freeview. I hope the rest is on the red button. Thanks for internet link but speeds to slow here and just getting a lot of buffering not happy bunny.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

One, not two, damn Tucker


----------



## Doublethyme (6 August 2016)

To get on Freewiew, i just put tv on bbc1, press red button.   Lots of tabs come up, select 'Today's live'.     Scroll down till you see the eventing dressage and select.   Working for me.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Gemma in 2 horses' time.


----------



## Kylara (6 August 2016)

Swapped from the rowing (why are the sports I want to watch all on at the same time!?) and everyone seems to be getting middling scores, nothing amazing yet, though some good little spooks. 

Gemma is in after Oz


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Not an option here sadly - do you have a smart tv per chance?


----------



## Kylara (6 August 2016)

If u can get red button, you should be able to access the sports menu to choose what to watch (actual red button the menu is blue button)


----------



## Lexi_ (6 August 2016)

Feel sick with nerves waiting for Gemma. I remember FJing at Somerford in 2012 when Quicklook won a novice section and now she's at the flipping Olympics!


----------



## Sarah_K (6 August 2016)

Hmm, Australian rider in. Men at Work playing in the background. I like it


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Nope, still only choice of bbc1 or 4. I've travelled through entire tv list too and none of the red button channels are showing anything. Not an issue to watch online but prefer watching on a tv.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Kylara said:



			If u can get red button, you should be able to access the sports menu to choose what to watch (actual red button the menu is blue button)
		
Click to expand...

All I get on the blue button menu is BBC1 or exit! Internet connection is holding up though so far, touch wood...


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Come ON Gemma!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Flippin' LOVE this horse!  

P


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

I could never do this, I'm too tense just sitting on the sofa!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Come on girl, get it back.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

2nd change was better - this was a nice test, despite that break into canter early on . . . very well done Gemma.

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Yes, good start for the team and she looked pleased at the end.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 August 2016)

Ach, would have hoped for a slightly lower mark than that - looked like a nice test to me, other than the break.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

47.2 is provisional score. Pain going so early really. 

Sandra A's test is coming up soon which will be an interesting one


----------



## hobo (6 August 2016)

Great saw Gemma lovely test though did gasp when he broke in his trot. Right back out to work and in to see WFP.


----------



## Amye (6 August 2016)

Nice test from Gemma but shame about the break.

I love that horse though!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Kylara (6 August 2016)

Dutch horse looks like he'd rather not be doing dressage


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 August 2016)

Got back in time to see end of test,  it looked lovely!  Who is next for team GB? So I can plan feeding dogs and people &#128522;


----------



## Lexi_ (6 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Got back in time to see end of test,  it looked lovely!  Who is next for team GB? So I can plan feeding dogs and people &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

WFP is on at 14.18 Rio time, so that's 18.18 over here (I hope!). Loads of time


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Got back in time to see end of test,  it looked lovely!  Who is next for team GB? So I can plan feeding dogs and people &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

William's next but they're about to have a break of about 15 minutes.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Got back in time to see end of test,  it looked lovely!  Who is next for team GB? So I can plan feeding dogs and people &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

WFP at quarter past six (or thereabouts).

P


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2016)

Red button not being kind to me.  I can only get BBC1 or 4.  Managed to get in on-line though.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			William's next but they're about to have a break of about 15 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Tim Price now then the 15-minute break


----------



## Cluelessblonde (6 August 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Red button not being kind to me.  I can only get BBC1 or 4.  Managed to get in on-line though.
		
Click to expand...

Same... Can't seem to find streaming or TV coverage anywhere...


----------



## ossy (6 August 2016)

Think Gemma will be disappointed with that test.  Will be interesting to see how the scores pan out but think we may need some decent scores off the others to be up there.  Still love that horse of horse just beautiful.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Expect Sandra to go into the lead


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Online is here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439126


----------



## Lexi_ (6 August 2016)

Even the Germans can make mistakes   I was expecting her to be well into the 30s. Shall continue hoping that Michael Jung falls off...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Even the Germans can make mistakes   I was expecting her to be well into the 30s. Shall continue hoping that Michael Jung falls off...
		
Click to expand...

Hehehe. Though Sam was the discard score in London so...


----------



## Cluelessblonde (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Online is here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439126

Click to expand...

Thanks I can't seem to get any streaming though it just has the picture sorry if I am being daft just getting flustered trying to watch it


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Cluelessblonde said:



			Thanks I can't seem to get any streaming though it just has the picture sorry if I am being daft just getting flustered trying to watch it
		
Click to expand...

You need to click the arrow play button


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Have I missed much? Wretched internet connection went down just as the break was about to come to an end - only just got it back during the Brazilian's test who's just finished!


----------



## Cluelessblonde (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			You need to click the arrow play button
		
Click to expand...

No arrow play button... Would it make a different I'm from Ireland?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Woop tv did a channel update and I now have loads of choice!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 August 2016)

Anyone still on this thread, and if so do you know if we have another GBR rider on this pm, and if. So what time please... Internet and TV both being unhelpful!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

William FP is at 6.18pm I believe


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 August 2016)

Cheers teapot, I shall walk the dogs and buy milk first then!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

On a break now until 5.30pm our time


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Have you seen the H&H updates? A bullet just went through the press centre at Deodoro!


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

what's with the the legs kicking like stink whilst trotting? are eventers generally behind the leg... just tense... too hot.


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

There seems to be a lot of use of spurs (every stride even!!). I don't compete to a high level, but is this common at this level!? I'm sure I've seen dressage riders before that don't constantly seem to be spurring their horse in the side just to maintain a medium trot?


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			what's with the the legs kicking like stink whilst trotting? are eventers generally behind the leg... just tense... too hot.
		
Click to expand...

Seems great minds think alike!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Have you seen the H&H updates? A bullet just went through the press centre at Deodoro!
		
Click to expand...

Meep. It is a military site but even so...


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Has anyone gone lower than 40 yet?

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Nope


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

FlyingCircus said:



			Seems great minds think alike!!
		
Click to expand...

kicking bobble heads everywhere, I know it's only one phase of a three phase competition. I'd just really like to see a quiet effective rider. I'd expect them to be getting at least mid 30's in this level of test given it's a world competition.


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			kicking bobble heads everywhere, I know it's only one phase of a three phase competition. I'd just really like to see a quiet effective rider. I'd expect them to be getting at least mid 30's in this level of test given it's a world competition.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, the bobble heads are quite comical though!! The kicking less so. I've not been very impressed thus far by the standards of these riders. I understand that the best riders are generally saved for later it seems, but still, this is the Olympics! I've seen some eventers in my region that seem to give a far nicer picture than some of these are.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Flipping 'eck Christopher Burton's horse . . . this could be a VERY good test!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Oh my life!  I like this horse a lot.  Jockey's not bad either.  Quiet.  

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

This should be sub 40


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 August 2016)

Lovely test!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

That was very, very nice.  

P


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

There we go, one in the 30s and rightly so.


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

yaya  much bette. first sub 40


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

Odd backend on this grey!


----------



## lewis2015 (6 August 2016)

First one I've really enjoyed watching there


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

look at the where it's rubber it's left hip, must have been travelling? why are her toes sticking out at right angles to the horse....???


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

That Russian horse is not level


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

This grey doesn't look right to me.

P


----------



## Posa (6 August 2016)

Was also thinking it didn't look right?


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			This grey doesn't look right to me.

P
		
Click to expand...

Looks near hind something suspect, maybe.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

This is painful to watch.

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Christopher Burton, just now.


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

4 must see's coming up and then I must go and do some chores.


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

he doesn't look very happy and gets very strung out in the extended canter and trots. Not happy in the changes either


----------



## GinnyBells (6 August 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this grey doesn't look right!


----------



## starr_g (6 August 2016)

Christopher Burton on Santano II has gone into the lead with 37.60.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Come on William and Chilli!

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

William next.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

He's not as strong as he was, but he's using his experience to hold it together . . . that and the partnership . . . this is a nice test, but it's not the best I've seen William do.  

P


----------



## only_me (6 August 2016)

FlyingCircus said:



			Agreed, the bobble heads are quite comical though!! The kicking less so. I've not been very impressed thus far by the standards of these riders. I understand that the best riders are generally saved for later it seems, but still, this is the Olympics! I've seen some eventers in my region that seem to give a far nicer picture than some of these are.
		
Click to expand...

Lololol so the early riders at Olympic level are not great riders?

impressed by the Irish tests, Clare's was brilliant


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Better second change.  That test got better and better.

P


----------



## dixie (6 August 2016)

Woohoo William. Great job&#128512;


----------



## only_me (6 August 2016)

Fab result from wfp


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Boom 36.9 (still not convinced he's right but woohooo)


----------



## FlyingCircus (6 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Lololol so the early riders at Olympic level are not great riders?

impressed by the Irish tests, Clare's was brilliant 

Click to expand...

Not bad riders by any means, but certainly not the more experienced ones/the ones expected to perform best in terms of score.
I kinda think the results thus far show this, as the scores are getting better throughout the day, having started only mainly 50s and high 40s.


----------



## marmalade88 (6 August 2016)

that was a lovely test, we deserved mark! Good job WFP!!

I seem the judges are marking very fairly from what I've seen so far. Must go and do other things now but fingers crossed for Kitty and Pip tomorrow. Will be watching with interest.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

FlyingCircus said:



			Not bad riders by any means, but certainly not the more experienced ones/the ones expected to perform best in terms of score.
I kinda think the results thus far show this, as the scores are getting better throughout the day, having started only mainly 50s and high 40s.
		
Click to expand...

Sandra A has apparently been asked what happened in her test not to go sub-40, so there were some who were expected to do better. Gemma T's can do a better test than her score reflects too


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

So pleased for William! I can let go of those things I've been nervously clutching now!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Wow - fab job WFP - impressive score.  Michael Jung is coming up very shortly and that could change EVERYthing.  

P


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Wow - fab job WFP - impressive score.  Michael Jung is coming up very shortly and that could change EVERYthing.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily - his score in both Aachen a few weeks ago and in London was above 40.


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			So pleased for William! I can let go of those things I've been nervously clutching now!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Another break now so chores are going to wait.


----------



## only_me (6 August 2016)

I'm loving the slow mo videos of the horses at the end when riders patting them, shows how soft and supple they are as the muscles just ripple and flow!


----------



## dixie (6 August 2016)

Anybody know when M Jung is on?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Sorry, I'm in the 'about time the Germans had some issues' camp.

He'll be around 7pm ish I think


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

dixie said:



			Anybody know when M Jung is on?
		
Click to expand...

In about half an hour.  They're taking a tea break - then it's Mark Todd, then Michael Jung.

P


----------



## dixie (6 August 2016)

Thanks. I'll let the OH have the TV back for a little while then!


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Boom 36.9 (still not convinced he's right but woohooo)
		
Click to expand...

No, I disagree, I thought that looked like the William and Chilli I know and love, totally different from the William and Chilli I watched at  Bramham.  Really nice to see.  I've been nodding off on the sofa throughout a lot of this afternoon's tests, after just getting home and being knackered, but that really woke me up!

And I really like watching MJ and Sam, but he's had so much glory and wins this year that he could stand not winning something for once, surely?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

wfp's score has been revised to 37.0

Be interesting to see how Sam goes but I'm not sure it'll be a massive lead


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			No, I disagree, I thought that looked like the William and Chilli I know and love, totally different from the William and Chilli I watched at  Bramham.  Really nice to see.  I've been nodding off on the sofa throughout a lot of this afternoon's tests, after just getting home and being knackered, but that really woke me up!
		
Click to expand...

After seeing him at Barbury and his interview on BBC one before the dressage started, there's something, only minor, that makes me wonder. Not complaining about his score that's for sure but I dunno...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Come on Toddy!


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Just seen on facebook that Pippa is on at 3.20 and Kitty at 6.58 tomorrow afternoon. And my OH has just brought me a glass of Merlot


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Nice test by Mark Todd, but the horse was curling up on him (that said, I'd give my right arm AND leg) to ride like that!  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

And now for a masterclass courtesy of Herr Jung.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

No nodding head or flapping legs in this test . . . he competes at Grand Prix, so this should be awesome.

P


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Is it wrong that I'm hoping it isn't?.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2016)

i think if you have just freeview there is nothing on the red button till later tonight when they are covering other sports......i was really looking forward to seeing dressage on my tv but have had to watch on line instead....w.f.p  did a lovely test and is currently in the lead but we have michael yung soon ....


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Lost focus on that corner - and as Stark-y said, it's not sparkling, but it is correct and accurate.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

Total loss of focus by Sam, but very well corrected by Michael . . . the man is cool as a cucumber!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 August 2016)

I'm off to watch the end of the men's road race - very excited for tomorrow - go Pippa and Kitty!

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

Enjoy the road race! Makes me sweat just thinking about it...


----------



## LeannePip (6 August 2016)

I love the fact that because of the sponsorship rules, he's just called Sam - makes him seem like a bog ordinary horse when he's really anything but!

I find it surprising that Pippa's horse hasn't had to drop his prefix? or is it just if its the name of a sponsor rather than a stud's prefix?


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Clark Montgomery is looking very good.  Just a few mistakes and inconsistencies or he'd be pushing the top spot.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			I love the fact that because of the sponsorship rules, he's just called Sam - makes him seem like a bog ordinary horse when he's really anything but!

I find it surprising that Pippa's horse hasn't had to drop his prefix? or is it just if its the name of a sponsor rather than a stud's prefix?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't realised that was why he'd dropped his prefix - thought there must have been a change of owner or sponsor. Like the thought of him being Sam, just like an 'ordinary' pony...


----------



## HashRouge (6 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm off to watch the end of the men's road race - very excited for tomorrow - go Pippa and Kitty!

P
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching it for hours! I don't know how they do it, it looks exhausting!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			i think if you have just freeview there is nothing on the red button till later tonight when they are covering other sports......i was really looking forward to seeing dressage on my tv but have had to watch on line instead....w.f.p  did a lovely test and is currently in the lead but we have michael yung soon ....
		
Click to expand...

If you can try and update your channels as I can assure you there's loads on freeview. Apparently does depend on area though.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2016)

I'm just catching up now. Wasn't impressed by the first horse (Canada). 
Liking the Irish Po (Simon Porloe?) nicely ridden and well recovered by Padraig


----------



## neddy man (6 August 2016)

from a normal ariel bbc red button 601 to 609 1-55pm tomorrow 2nd day of eventing dressage on channel 603


----------



## AprilBlossom (6 August 2016)

Kadastorm said:



			I'm just catching up now. Wasn't impressed by the first horse (Canada). 
Liking the Irish Po (Simon Porloe?) nicely ridden and well recovered by Padraig
		
Click to expand...

How are you catching up? I missed most of the day and really want to see a few tests in particular...


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2016)

I have NowTV and just went on bbcsport and selected equestrian where it allowed me to start from on the beginning. I would imagine it should be on IPlayer? 

Just watched Gemmas test, such a shame about the break in trot. Love the smile!


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			If you can try and update your channels as I can assure you there's loads on freeview. Apparently does depend on area though.
		
Click to expand...

only just seen this post but i did re tune tv and although it showed another couple of red button channels they were not going to be active till tonight and were showing judo and boxing.  i am quite rural so i am assuming its to do with area. i just hope the cc will be on my red button and also the pure dressage.  fingers crossed...


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Yes it's on iplayer, I'm watching it through that.

Does it say how long it's on Now Tv for?


----------



## AprilBlossom (6 August 2016)

Can't seem to find it, how annoying. I really want to see Christopher Burton's test - Santano used to live at a yard I worked at before he went off to be a fabulous eventer. He's such a nice 'person' in the stable, often used to go give him an apple core on my lunch break!

The closest I have to knowing an Olympic competitor haha!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Try this http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439126


----------



## Cowpony (6 August 2016)

If you watch on Virgin ignore the sports that come up on the programme info, they are all mixed up! Road race says boxing, hockey says gymnastics etc.


----------

